# EB-5 Knowledge Required!



## elmikeo (Nov 21, 2011)

Good afternoon kind forumites,

My name is Mike and I live in Cornwall in the damp and dark UK.

I have a wife and a daughter under 18 years.

I am looking at the possible ways to retire to Florida, potentially forever, and most of the visa options I have looked at seem a bit risky as citizenship is either not possible, or extremely unlikely.

Correct me if I'm worng but the EB-5 seems the closest thing to guarenteed citizineship.

Right, now to see if it's possible for us.

I can invst the $500k with no real worries about the return it produces.

I have another $500k to cover house purchase costs, car costs, insurance costs, living expenses etc.

I have $50k to cover legal fees and costs.

Does it sound like this would be a possibility for me and my family?

Have I missed something vitally important?

Thanks in advance for your responses, and apologies if I'm a little naive.

Best wishes,

Mike


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With only $500,000 actual investment, you will need to invest this money into a company located in a designated rural area with extremely high unemployment rates. That’s one.
But two is the most difficult part: if you don’t succeed in making this business successful by hiring Americans and making enough profit during the next 2 years, what happens than with you half million and your resident status? Because you only get an CONDITIONAL status. So if it was so easy to build and maintain a successful business, why is there a big economical crisis in America? Why are the unemployment rates so high in the area where you are investing your money?...
The US is willingly to grant 10,000 of these EB-5 visa every year, but there are always plenty of visa left. No waiting list.
So only after 2 years you are sure you are allowed to stay. What if you have to leave? You lost half a million...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

elmikeo said:


> Good afternoon kind forumites,
> 
> My name is Mike and I live in Cornwall in the damp and dark UK.
> 
> ...


your fees will be more like 60K
but well doable 
with an 18 yo ..do not dawdle
allow for medical expences


You do not have any need to be near the business 
or have any involment of any consequence 
most EB5 play golf in florida every day 

Its nothing to do with rural setting 

But be cautious there are scammers galore


----------



## John M. Manley (Nov 22, 2011)

*Reply*

advertisement


----------



## RRPLLC (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike

You will be far more secure to make your investment In a regional center investor program. Designated regional centers have exclusive advantages over direct investors. To start with they can take advantage of job creation models that include direct, indirect and induced job creation. As a direct investor you will need to create 10 direct jobs within 30 months of entering the USA. This can be quite taxing even with $1M of investment (if your business is not in a rural area or a TEA - Targeted Employment Area - you must invest $1M). 95% of applicants use the regional center model and contrary to what you may have heard the denial rate as of Q3 2011 was only 7% (largely direct investors). Good luck.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RRPLLC said:


> Mike
> 
> You will be far more secure to make your investment In a regional center investor program. Designated regional centers have exclusive advantages over direct investors. To start with they can take advantage of job creation models that include direct, indirect and induced job creation. As a direct investor you will need to create 10 direct jobs within 30 months of entering the USA. This can be quite taxing even with $1M of investment (if your business is not in a rural area or a TEA - Targeted Employment Area - you must invest $1M). 95% of applicants use the regional center model and contrary to what you may have heard the denial rate as of Q3 2011 was only 7% (largely direct investors). Go ogle eb5link, lots of information there. Good luck.


another lawyer link


----------



## bgresser (Sep 2, 2012)

*Did you get the information you need?*

Mike. I am Bill Gresser, President of EB-5 New York State, LLC. We are a regional center designated by the US government under the US EB-5 program. I stumbled upon your question and wondered if you received the information you were looking for. If not, let me know and we will provide answers to your questions about the US EB-5 program. Bill.



elmikeo said:


> Good afternoon kind forumites,
> 
> My name is Mike and I live in Cornwall in the damp and dark UK.
> 
> ...


----------

